

Opinionated view of Swift from a Ruby/Objective-C/JavaScript Developer - ankurpatel
http://blog.encoredevlabs.com/post/88236228430/opinionated-view-of-swift-from-a

======
msie
I'm glad that Swift is more like Python and less like Ruby or Javascript. Too
much meta/DSL capability means I won't be able to easily understand other
people's libraries.

